# Der Hobbit: Smaugs Einöde - Auch nach Weihnachten die Spitze der Kino-Charts



## Matthias Dammes (30. Dezember 2013)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Der Hobbit: Smaugs Einöde - Auch nach Weihnachten die Spitze der Kino-Charts* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Der Hobbit: Smaugs Einöde - Auch nach Weihnachten die Spitze der Kino-Charts


----------



## Feuerfinger (30. Dezember 2013)

Hilfe!
Hab den Film gerade im Kino gesehen und bin ziemlich enttäuscht.
Völlig überrissene Actionszenen; ein Über-Elf turnt auf den Köpfen von auf dem Wasser treibenden Zwergen herum und erschießt dabei mit dem Bogen 2 Divisionen von Orks.

Etwas Spannung in Ehren, aber das hat Tolkien nicht verdient.
Achso - kurz vor dem Ende (des Buches) war der Film zuende. Man darf sich also auf einen 3. Teil freuen, der so richtig ausgewalzt wird, um noch 2h zusammenzubekommen.


----------



## Worrel (30. Dezember 2013)

Statistik:
Teil 1: 117 Seiten
Teil 2: 119 (bis Seite 236)
Teil 3: 66 (bis Seite 302)

Zugegeben, der dritte Teil wird von der Seiten Anzahl her die wenigsten beinhalten - aber das dürfte P. Jackson ja auch klar gewesen sein und wenn er nicht genug Material aus den Anhängen oder sonstwo hätte, hätte er ja problemlos dementsprechend 100/100/100 Seiten verfilmen können. Da die Dol Guldur Geschichte aus den HdR Anhängen integriert wurde, wird diese wohl auch im dritten Teil als Fülllmaterial wirken.
Womit P. Jackson den Rest des Films ausfüllen wird, werden wir im nächsten Jahr um diese Zeit wissen. 


und bzgl. Legolas& Tauriel:
Elben sind nun mal die "Übermenschen" von Mittelerde - da passt eine solche Sequenz durchaus.

Ich fand es eher unpassend, daß ein Ork sich einem der Elben von hinten näherte, der von einem Zwerg im letzten Moment ausgeschaltet wurde und der Elb sich in keinem Moment ihm zugewandt hat - als würde er damit rechnen, daß der Zwerg - diese minderwertige Kreatur - ihn schon retten würde ...


----------



## Lukecheater (31. Dezember 2013)

Worrel schrieb:


> Statistik:
> Teil 1: 117 Seiten
> Teil 2: 119 (bis Seite 236)
> Teil 3: 66 (bis Seite 302)
> ...


 
Gerade in den letzten 50-100 Seiten wird doch aber auch überhaupt nicht so ausführlich wie sonst erzählt, wenn ich das buch noch richtig in Erinnerung habe. Die Schlachten und das alles, das kann man deutlich ausführlicher machen (was mE auch nötig ist) und dann kommt ja noch die Verbindung zur HdR Trilogie, die es im Buch nicht gibt aber von Jackson schon vorgesehen war, das macht dann auch nochmal einiges an Zeit gut.


----------



## Enisra (31. Dezember 2013)

Lukecheater schrieb:


> Gerade in den letzten 50-100 Seiten wird doch aber auch überhaupt nicht so ausführlich wie sonst erzählt, wenn ich das buch noch richtig in Erinnerung habe. Die Schlachten und das alles, das kann man deutlich ausführlicher machen (was mE auch nötig ist) und dann kommt ja noch die Verbindung zur HdR Trilogie, die es im Buch nicht gibt aber von Jackson schon vorgesehen war, das macht dann auch nochmal einiges an Zeit gut.


 
Das ist ein wichtiger Punkt den viele vergessen: Bilbo ist die meiste Zeit am Ende k.o.
und wegen Legolas dem Styler Mimimis
Warum schaut man sich einen Film überhaupt an dessen Vorgänger schon die gleichen Szenen hatten?


----------



## RedDragon20 (31. Dezember 2013)

Feuerfinger schrieb:


> Hilfe!
> Hab den Film gerade im Kino gesehen und bin ziemlich enttäuscht.
> Völlig überrissene Actionszenen; ein Über-Elf turnt auf den Köpfen von auf dem Wasser treibenden Zwergen herum und erschießt dabei mit dem Bogen 2 Divisionen von Orks.
> 
> ...


 Du hast noch nie "Die Elfen" von Bernhard Hennen gelesen, oder? Im Buch "Elfenkönigin" gibt es einen Part, in dem zwei Elfen auf herunter fallende Felsen und Steine springen (während die Felsen noch fallen), um aus einer Schlucht o.Ä. zu entkommen.  

Sicher, ein wenig überzogen. Aber in der modernen Fantasy werden Elfen immer als körperlich und geistig anderen als deutlich überlegen dargestellt. Legolas etwa konnte in HdR-Die Gefährten auch auf dem Schnee laufen, ohne einzusinken.


----------



## Lukecheater (31. Dezember 2013)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Du hast noch nie "Die Elfen" von Bernhard Hennen gelesen, oder? Im Buch "Elfenkönigin" gibt es einen Part, in dem zwei Elfen auf herunter fallende Felsen und Steine springen (während die Felsen noch fallen), um aus einer Schlucht o.Ä. zu entkommen.
> 
> Sicher, ein wenig überzogen. Aber in der modernen Fantasy werden Elfen immer als körperlich und geistig anderen als deutlich überlegen dargestellt. Legolas etwa konnte in HdR-Die Gefährten auch auf dem Schnee laufen, ohne einzusinken.


 
Oder die Szene im dritten, wo er auf dem Elefanten(ka wie die nochmal gleich hießen) rumturnt.


----------



## xNomAnorx (31. Dezember 2013)

Feuerfinger schrieb:


> Völlig überrissene Actionszenen; ein Über-Elf turnt auf den Köpfen von auf dem Wasser treibenden Zwergen herum und erschießt dabei mit dem Bogen 2 Divisionen von Orks.
> 
> Etwas Spannung in Ehren, aber das hat Tolkien nicht verdient.


 
Die Elben sind die mächtigsten und ältesten Bewohner Mittelerdes. Das sie übermenschliche Dinge vollbringen können und den meisten anderen Wesen, vor allem niederen Orks, weit überlegen sind, war schon immer so, auch in Tolkiens Büchern. 
Und das man sich auf  einen dritten Teil freuen darf, ist ja jetzt auch schon seit weit über einem Jahr bekannt, sollte also niemand mehr überraschen


----------



## RedDragon20 (31. Dezember 2013)

Lukecheater schrieb:


> Oder die Szene im dritten, wo er auf dem Elefanten(ka wie die nochmal gleich hießen) rumturnt.


 Exakt. Die Viecher heißen übrigens Olifanten. Nicht zu verwechseln mit Otto Waalkes "Ottifanten".


----------



## Mothman (31. Dezember 2013)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Exakt. Die Viecher heißen übrigens Olifanten.


 Das fand ich damals im Buch schon verwirrend, wieso da auf einmal Niederländisch gesprochen wird.


----------



## Lukecheater (31. Dezember 2013)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Exakt. Die Viecher heißen übrigens Olifanten. Nicht zu verwechseln mit Otto Waalkes "Ottifanten".


 
 Olifanten, das war das Wort^^


----------



## Feuerfinger (2. Januar 2014)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Du hast noch nie "Die Elfen" von Bernhard Hennen gelesen, oder? Im Buch "Elfenkönigin" gibt es einen Part, in dem zwei Elfen auf herunter fallende Felsen und Steine springen (während die Felsen noch fallen), um aus einer Schlucht o.Ä. zu entkommen.
> 
> Sicher, ein wenig überzogen. Aber in der modernen Fantasy werden Elfen immer als körperlich und geistig anderen als deutlich überlegen dargestellt. Legolas etwa konnte in HdR-Die Gefährten auch auf dem Schnee laufen, ohne einzusinken.


 
Nein, ich habe noch nie "Die Elfen" von Bernhard Weristdas gelesen. Hier geht es um den Hobbit. Ich habe auch kein Problem, wenn in einem Film mal an einer enzscheidenden Stelle ein "Wow!"-Effekt eingebaut wird, an der eine Figur eine außerordentliche Leistung vollbringt.

Aber wenn die Gegner (hier: die Orks) zu Schießbudenfiguren mutieren, dann versaut mir das die Stimmung.
Noch dazu, wenn besagte Szene im Buch gar nicht vorkommt und extra eingebaut wurde. Smaug war auch nicht besser. Riesiger feuerspeiender Drache, der es nicht mal schafft, EINEN der Zwerge zu killen. Kindergarten.

Offensichtlich hält man uns Zuschauer für  komplett  unterbelichtet.


----------



## Mothman (2. Januar 2014)

Feuerfinger schrieb:


> Smaug war auch nicht besser. Riesiger feuerspeiender Drache, der es nicht mal schafft, EINEN der Zwerge zu killen. Kindergarten.


 Geht der Film nicht noch weiter? Vielleicht kommt das ja noch.


----------



## xNomAnorx (2. Januar 2014)

Feuerfinger schrieb:


> Nein, ich habe noch nie "Die Elfen" von Bernhard Weristdas gelesen. Hier geht es um den Hobbit. Ich habe auch kein Problem, wenn in einem Film mal an einer enzscheidenden Stelle ein "Wow!"-Effekt eingebaut wird, an der eine Figur eine außerordentliche Leistung vollbringt.
> 
> Aber wenn die Gegner (hier: die Orks) zu Schießbudenfiguren mutieren, dann versaut mir das die Stimmung.
> Noch dazu, wenn besagte Szene im Buch gar nicht vorkommt und extra eingebaut wurde. Smaug war auch nicht besser. Riesiger feuerspeiender Drache, der es nicht mal schafft, EINEN der Zwerge zu killen. Kindergarten.
> ...


 
Warum das mit Legolas nicht unlogisch ist, haben wir dir doch oben schon erklärt. 

Und du beschwerst dich auf der einen Seite, dass die Szene mit Legolas neu eingebaut wurde, hättest aber gerne das Smaug einen der Zwerge killt, was so nicht im Buch vorkommt? Das ist irgendwie unlogisch oder? Aber Hauptsache man hat was zum kritisieren


----------



## Enisra (2. Januar 2014)

Feuerfinger schrieb:


> Offensichtlich hält man uns Zuschauer für  komplett  unterbelichtet.


 
Ich halte dich eher für einen Flamer der sich irgendwelche Gründe aus der Nase zieht und nichtmal den Hobbit gelesen hast und wenn man die Zwerge anspricht muss man fragen ob überhaupt den ersten Teil gesehen hast


----------



## OldShatterhand (2. Januar 2014)

Ich fand den Film okay. Der erste war besser. Smaug ist grandios, aber es gab etwas viel Leerlauf im Mittelteil des Films. Man merkt, dass man das auf drei Teile strecken wollte.


----------



## Feuerfinger (3. Januar 2014)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Und du beschwerst dich auf der einen Seite, dass die Szene mit Legolas neu eingebaut wurde, hättest aber gerne das Smaug einen der Zwerge killt, was so nicht im Buch vorkommt? Das ist irgendwie unlogisch oder? Aber Hauptsache man hat was zum kritisieren


 
Ist nicht unlogisch, denn ich will ja gar nicht "gerne das Smaug einen der Zwerge killt". Man kann nur nicht einerseits einen Superdrachen erschaffen, ihn groß in Szene setzen und am Ende passiert - nichts. Tolkien hat das im Buch elegant umschifft: die Zwerge legen sich da nämlich gar nicht mit dem Drachen an. Wenn Jackson diese Szene aber einbaut (was durchaus ok für mich ist), dann bitte mit Augenmaß.

Was das "Hauptsache man hat was zum kritisieren" anbetrifft: Ja, der Film hat mich enttäuscht, und ich denke ausreichend begründet zu haben, warum. @Enisra: Wieso bin ich da ein Flamer? Ein Forum wie dieses ist ja nicht ausschließlich zum Bejubeln der vorgestellten Filme/Spiele gedacht. 
Geschmäcker sind verschieden, und ich wollte einfach die vorwarnen, die ähnliche Ansprüche an einen solchen Film haben wie ich.


----------



## Mothman (3. Januar 2014)

Ich muss da - ehrlich gesagt - Feuerfinger recht geben. 
Hab zwar - wie schon mal geschrieben - den Hobbit nicht gelesen. Aber mir kam das im Film auch so vor: 
Übelst mächtiger, riesiger Drache, für den Hobbit wie Ameisen sind, der ständig irgendwelche Sprüche klopft und droht, aber  NICHTS erreicht/macht. So, dass man ihn am Ende nicht mehr "krass" findet, sondern eher lächerlich.


----------



## Enisra (3. Januar 2014)

Mothman schrieb:


> Ich muss da - ehrlich gesagt - Feuerfinger recht geben.
> Hab zwar - wie schon mal geschrieben - den Hobbit nicht gelesen. Aber mir kam das im Film auch so vor:
> Übelst mächtiger, riesiger Drache, für den Hobbit wie Ameisen sind, der ständig irgendwelche Sprüche klopft und droht, aber  NICHTS erreicht/macht. So, dass man ihn am Ende nicht mehr "krass" findet, sondern eher lächerlich.


 
Natürlich hat der *Nicht *recht
Außerdem, das Zitat reicht schon aus warum man das nicht mehr erklären muss warum das Flamen ist und nicht wie eingebildet Kritik

Mal abgesehen davon das es schon mal nicht unintelligent wäre das Buch gelesen zu haben, sollte man aber schon eher mal darauf kommen das es da ein Buch gibt mit einer schon Vorgegebenen Geschichte gibt, was du ihr aber nicht tut
Außerdem wird natürlich wieder mal vergessen, wo rin der Typ da eh gut drin ist wenn man den ganzen HdR vergessen hat wo es schon Styler-Legolas und Kanonenfutterorks die sich natürlich einfach niedermetzel lassen da auch als Massenware und in Masse Gefährlicher Gegner hin gezüchtet wurden, das es auch für einen Drachen nicht möglich ist einfach mal so auf der Stelle zu drehen, wäre das besser gewesen? Nein, das wäre dann _wirklich _lächerlich gewesen, mal abgesehen davon das es auch noch lächerlich gewesen wäre wenn man einfach einen so übermächtigen Gegner hinsetzt gegen den man überhaupt keine Chance hätte zu flüchten. Und ich weiß ja nicht ob man das erahnen kann, aber es soll Leute geben die Katzen mögen oder zumindest wissen was Katzen und auch andere Raubtiere die ihrem Gegner total überlegen sind gerne machen: Mit ihrer Beute spielen und genau das macht Smaug ja offensichtlich


----------



## Mothman (3. Januar 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> Natürlich hat der *Nicht *recht


 Er hat für mich in so fern recht, dass es inkonsequent ist, wenn im Film die Zwerge mit dem Drachen konfrontiert werden, aber dieser nicht in der Lage ist auch nur einen davon zu töten. Obwohl er als DER Fieseste überhaupt dargestellt wird (und auch im Vorfeld über ihn so gesprochen wird). 

Wenn es im Buch so war (ich hab ja nicht gelesen), dass die Zwerge garnicht  mit dem Drachen konfrontiert wurden, umso besser.
Aber im Film werden sie das auf jeden Fall.

Da hätte man sich dann auf jeden Fall an das Buch halten sollen, denn so wie es im Film ist, passt das irgendwie nicht zusammen.


----------



## Enisra (3. Januar 2014)

Mothman schrieb:


> Er hat für mich in so fern recht, dass es inkonsequent ist, wenn im Film die Zwerge mit dem Drachen konfrontiert werden, aber dieser nicht in der Lage ist auch nur einen davon zu töten. Obwohl er als DER Fieseste überhaupt dargestellt wird (und auch im Vorfeld über ihn so gesprochen wird).


 
es ist überhaupt nicht inkonsequent in anbetracht dessen das Smaug auch natürlich so überheblich ist, was einem auch wohl mehr als deutlich gemacht wird und sich seiner Sache so gewiss ist, das er von den Zwergen ausgetrickst werden kann, wie in der Szene in der er als Feuerzeug missbraucht wird oder von den anderen Zwergen abgelenkt wird


----------

